# Charles Daly



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm looking at getting an semi auto charles daly. I have used one b4 for duck hunting and loved it. Any advice or concerns??


----------



## KSUWaterfowler (Aug 13, 2006)

Don't buy it. I have had nothing but problems with mine. Doesn't eject shells consistantly. I've tried all different loads and brands, and continually have problems. I was dove hunting with it a couple of weeks ago and a shell locked in the chamber. I had to completely take the gun apart, and remove the firing pin before I could try to remove the shell. It was still live! Not the safest situation.. I would not recomend that gun to anyone. I bought mine as an inexpensive all around gun, but in this case you get what you pay for. 
If you want a semiauto, I would spend a little more and at least get a Remmington. Or Benelli depending on budget, you can usually find some good used black eagle ones out there.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Never had a problem with the one I owned for two years. Shot it year around with all sorts of loads and not a single glitch except it patterned a few inches to the right. Gave it to a friend that didn't have a gun and he is still shooting it. Not a thing of beauty and no bragging rights for how much you spent but they work and work well.


----------

